# 2nd Year practical exam C&G 2330



## Simon Wilkins (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi I am a second year british electrical apprentice, coming up to do my first practical exam does anyone know what is involved? 

As there is very little information given at my colloge. (questions do not always mean answers at this place.)


----------



## ohm-my-god (Sep 5, 2009)

it is pretty straight forward... a ring circuit in t+e, some steel and pvc conduit lighting circuits 2way switching etc... take ur time but work hard and remember to check ur conduit with levels and squares


----------



## OldGitTrainee (May 27, 2010)

As ohm-my-god said, its pretty straight forward. C.U. to PVC trunking via 2 x 20mils. From CU to PVC trunk and then via PVC conduit to ceiling rose, back to Conduit and first TW sw using singles. From first TW sw to INT sw and then to 2nd TW sw using triple & CPC clipped as per regs distance. From CU via PVC trunking, a ring in singles via steel conduit dogs leg to a single box, from said box via a steel bubble set to another box. SWA from feed box to CU running under bubble set. That it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/et-practice-jouneymans-test-5198/

Should try a UK version of this thread.


----------

